# Need estimate



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

I have run into a wall, tried to research but find nothing.
I realize this is not a revolver but perhaps someone can give me advice.
I want to sell my T/C Contender 44 Mag, 14" barrel in very good condition. Along with that I will include an extra walnut grip, holster (left hand) and a soft carry case. I have no idea what I can expect to get for this package.
Any suggestions on the sale price ?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Pricing used guns.......*

I don't know what these are selling for nowadays, but I'd advise you to either check with your dealer, or look up the catalog price for a new gun. Note, its best to see what the gun is actually selling for, catalog prices are often elevated.

Then, I'd set a price about 25% less than new, which is about wholesale.
I'd also suggest you think about what you'd like to get, and the least you'd be willing to take. Most buyers will want to haggle.

As to "extras" be prepared to take a beating on these, as they aren't in too much demand.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

EABCO sells the barrels for $236 and the frames for $320. Those are new.The advantage to the Encore is you can part the barrel and frame and sell them that way if need be. Just something for you to think about.


----------

